# Receiving question.



## nik624 (Oct 14, 2020)

OK, my Receiver is on vacation this week and I'm her backup. (She chose a good week to take vacation too, with all of the MIRs and our store having a Sweep every day this week.) It's been a long time since I processed MIRs, and I've never done a DVD return since ownership of the movies changed, so I need a little help. (I know my Receiver showed me how to do this, but it was a long time ago and, I won't lie, I forgot what she told me.) It's the Disney DVDs that get returned to Buena Vista, I pulled the MIRs myself, so I know that I am sending back movies that actually go back.

So, I have the DVDs pulled from REVLOGPull and I am getting ready to ship them in REVLOG. I have the FedEX shipping open and ready on the Chargeback computer, I've entered all the shipping information, but I don't know what to put in the P.O. and Department fields in the FedEX shipping menu. Can't complete the shipping label without that information. 

Am I correct in half-remembering that the MIR number is used in the P.O. field? Or is it a different number? And what goes in the Department field? 

Any help you guys can give me, I would appreciate. I really should pay more attention to my Receiver next time she tells me something, even if I don't use the information more than once every few years.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 14, 2020)

For P.O. you can just put today’s date and your store number ie 10142020xxxx and for department field is the ir no


----------



## nik624 (Oct 14, 2020)

Thank you!!!!!😃😃😃😃


----------



## JohnSith373 (Oct 14, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> For P.O. you can just put today’s date and your store number ie 10142020xxxx and for department field is the ir no


That’s the best practice? 😯

Is this method incorrect? My store has been doing it this way for years and a previous receiver from the midwest did the same thing before he transferred here.
PO = IR number
Department = First 3 of DPCI


----------



## SamSepiol (Oct 15, 2020)

allnew2 said:


> For P.O. you can just put today’s date and your store number ie 10142020xxxx and for department field is the ir no





JohnSith373 said:


> That’s the best practice? 😯
> 
> Is this method incorrect? My store has been doing it this way for years and a previous receiver from the midwest did the same thing before he transferred here.
> PO = IR number
> Department = First 3 of DPCI



Either of these methods are valid.


----------

